# stuck it out with the ol bowtech



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I shot a 8 point buck on sat evening when he came by limping around. Hes young and would have loved to let him walk but I dont like watching them walk around in pain. I will put up pics tomorrow. On another note, I checked my trail cam Friday morning and found something to look forward too.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

the last pic, i think the axis is ****** at that cow for some reason


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Carp said:


> the last pic, i think the axis is ****** at that cow for some reason


LOL, that was my first thought too!!!


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

here is the buck i shot that was injured


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice job... some axis straps HmmHmmm


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Where was the injury on the buck?

Good shot.

TH


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

He was limping around. His front right leg was messing up for some reason. Didn't see anything but a couple scars on his neck. He may have been hurt from fighting, they were rutting hard.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

NICE BUCK! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

That is the picture perfect shot, congrats


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck and perfect shot placement!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Great shot placement!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice pics and great buck. Where is your place at ?


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

fredericksburg


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Is it safe to eat a wounded animal with a infected wound or possible blood poisoning situation ???

I know this may noy be the case with this deer - just wondering


----------

